# Help



## xylas (Oct 31, 2018)

I have betta that I got from a pet store half dead and very ill three years ago lately he has not been eating and swimming sideways also at first I thought he had fin rot as his tail and fins were rotting away so I gave him something to clear it up and a few days later cleaned his tank which gets cleaned weekly and water changed every 2 weeks or every 3 weeks now his scales seem to be falling off and his face seems to be rotting. He has always has gotten fin rot and ick since I got him from the pet store he was a very ill fish and it seems he still is. now it seems that I'm watching him waste away in his tank he doesn't move and nothing has been said stop trying but I just don't know what to do any help would be appreciated


----------

